# Hedgehog is very shy



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

My hedgehog that I have had for just over a year now is still very shy and grumpy. I know they are grumpy by nature but I thought he would be more tolerant of me by now. He sleeps under a fleece blanket and i put a towel over his cage so he stays warm and draft free. When I hear him running in his wheel at night if I remove the towel and watch him he stops right away and then hides under his fleece.  
When he eats he shifts the fleece over to the food bowl with him so he is always under it.
He also makes whimpering and panting noises quite often when he's sleeping.
I want to get him some toys to play with but i'm not really sure what to get.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

They like teddies! Try the solid cat balls with bells in too  just make sure they can't get their feet caught in them.

Nix


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe put a range of things in witch she enjoys!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

andaroo said:


> My hedgehog that I have had for just over a year now is still very shy and grumpy. I know they are grumpy by nature but I thought he would be more tolerant of me by now. He sleeps under a fleece blanket and i put a towel over his cage so he stays warm and draft free. When I hear him running in his wheel at night if I remove the towel and watch him he stops right away and then hides under his fleece.
> When he eats he shifts the fleece over to the food bowl with him so he is always under it.
> He also makes whimpering and panting noises quite often when he's sleeping.
> I want to get him some toys to play with but i'm not really sure what to get.


 
we got various cuddlies for our 3 Rescue babies and a cat ball with a bell they love em dunno why, we only had ours long enough for them to get spiney grow big and then let free begining of summer


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dr3d said:


> we got various cuddlies for our 3 Rescue babies and a cat ball with a bell they love em dunno why, we only had ours long enough for them to get spiney grow big and then let free begining of summer


 

I presume yours were wild hedgehogs and not African Pygmy hedgehogs:lol2:


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Same here mine twiglet he is very huffy and just puffs and huffs when I go near/ take him out he spends most of the time in a ball on my knee


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

mine too is a grump. 
when i first got him all he did was huff and pop and just wanted to be left alone.
Now (nearly a year on) im gettin somewhere. i pick him up at nine pm every night. he huffs for a bit then toddles about. he's now reasonably brave and will sit on me without curling up. he prefers the lights really dim and if there's a loud noise on the telly he jumps and curls up.

i also invested in my second box of meal worms last weekend and the change in him is quite drastic. now i wake him up at 9pm and whilst he's grumbling about i give him some mealworms, one at a time and make him take them out of my hand. 
last night i was most suprised to find him waiting for me at nine pm. 

funny, he thinks the cat's great and they run about like loonies together.

for toys, i give him anything i can think of. his current favourite is a green shiny sweet wrapper. another one he likes as the little pod that you get gloves in with a hairdye. ive cut a hole in the top and filled it with cinnemon and he rolls it all over to get a bit of the cinnemon.


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine have a small animal kong filled with mealworms then a bit of potato to keep them in he loves it


----------

